# My Donkeys Arrived Yesterday



## BrayJunction

Here is my first BackYard Herd.   I have chickens, but of course they don't exactly qualify as a "herd."  I have cared for these donkeys when their owners were on vacation, so I already knew them somewhat.  They are mom, dad, and son.  The jacks are gelded.  They are overweight but I hope to work on that.  So far they are friendly, easily groomed, and I've watched the farrier trim them at their previous home. They did very well for the farrier.  I am hoping to train one to drive.  Will try to get better pics soon.


----------



## jodief100

How fun!  Nice looking donkeys.  Enjoy them!


----------



## daisychick

Congrats!!!  They are cute!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I love donkeys!!


----------



## Bunnylady

Oh, how cute! Congrats!

I hate to say it, but you may be stuck with those bulgy "pones" of fat on your donkeys. Donkeys are notorious for not losing them once they form. I knew a very elderly jenny that had a broken-over crest from all the fat, who had visible ribs at the same time. 

("Good with the farrier" is HUGE! Lucky you!)


----------



## terrilhb

They are so cute. I want one. Good luck with them.


----------



## PattySh

They are really cute. I bet you will have fun with them.


----------



## BrayJunction

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> I hate to say it, but you may be stuck with those bulgy "pones" of fat on your donkeys. Donkeys are notorious for not losing them once they form


Yes, I know that once "crestfallen" always crestfallen. It's too bad, but I hope to at least get them in better shape.  Thanks, everyone, for the nice comments!


----------



## BoonesBain

Hi!  Your post caught my attention because I just went and bought a donkey sight unseen.  It turns out that the pictures weren't fluff, he's obese.  I've heard that it's hard to get weight off of them, but I'm going to do my darndest to get my fella into shape.  He and I have been walking daily up and down the pasture hill, increasing the number of times we make the trip, daily.  I realize that I'm equally out of shape so were working on it together.  How wonderful of you to take on this trio.  You have a lovely herd!


----------



## BrayJunction

Thanks for the nice comment!  I'm 2 1/2 months into it and it's hard for me to say whether mine have lost weight because they came with winter coats. Now that their coats are sleek and shiny, of course they look a lot thinner.  Maybe I'll post some pics soon and everyone can be the judge.  Have fun with your new donkey!


----------



## manybirds

PulletPalace said:
			
		

> Here is my first BackYard Herd.   I have chickens, but of course they don't exactly qualify as a "herd."  I have cared for these donkeys when their owners were on vacation, so I already knew them somewhat.  They are mom, dad, and son.  The jacks are gelded.  They are overweight but I hope to work on that.  So far they are friendly, easily groomed, and I've watched the farrier trim them at their previous home. They did very well for the farrier.  I am hoping to train one to drive.  Will try to get better pics soon.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/912_1_8.jpg http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/912_1_18.jpghttp://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/912_1_13.jpg


woah! that 2nd pic makes me relize why there called wild a$$'s (and i said that word meaning the donkey version therefore it was  no cussing moderators and young ears lol)


----------



## BrayJunction

Luckily they weren't wild a$$es when the farrier came last Saturday.  It was our first experience with hoof trimming with no assistance since we got our herd and we were really nervous about how things would go.  While we've worked hard to get our donkeys feeling comfortable with being haltered (yeh clicker training!) they still don't lead well.  So when the farrier offered to work on each donkey where he/she was currently tied up, we were relieved.  The biggest problem we had was when I left a gate open and one of the donks walked out the gate, through the barn door, and into the yard!  Thankfully he stood still while I got hold of his halter and led him back into the barn.  Phew!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

How cute! Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## lee&lyric

WOW, how exciting!  Hubby is convinced we need one (some) to pull the fam in a wagon for transportation.  Now something else I need to read up on.  I have no idea where we would even acquire them.  Was reading  Firefox 2 the other day and a 70 y/o lady was riding hers.  She's had him since he was 18 months old and as of the photo he's like 60 or some such age!  How cool is that?


----------



## allbyme

Once broken crest, always broken crest yes but I've known several donkeys that have been able to shed the fat deposits off  the body. Good luck, have fun, and remember these guys can practically live off air...


----------



## allbyme

WOW ! Lee&Lyric, that's awesome ! My favorite guy is now 8 yrs n I'm 38. Hope he is with me forever !


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Just realized Eyore was a crestfallen donkey...poor guy, once crestfallen, always crestfallen :/  (  )


All joking aside, Congrats on the donkeys, They are adorable


----------

